# vocativo BO o VO



## edmoreira

Hola todos.

Primeramente les cuento a los que no están familiarizados con el castellano rioplatense y especialmente con su uso en Uruguay, que es muy común usar la palabra VO/BO como un marcador vocativo, aunque también puede ser pronombre personal.

Hace mucho tiempo que tengo la duda de cómo se escribe bo/vo y de su origen.

 Suena lógico pensar que el origen sea "vos" y por lo tanto habría que escribir vo. Esto el lógico cuando se usa como pronombre: "vo sos bobo?!" 

Ahora, también he escuchado por ahí, que "bo" deriva del sustantivo "botija" que se usaba mucho en Uruguay (ahora se usa menos) como sinónimo de niño, chico, muchacho, pibe, etc. En tal caso, debería ser bo

Como dije antes el uso mas común es como vocativo. Ahora, razonando en voz alta, nosotros no usamos nunca (o me cubro diciendo casi nunca) el pronombre vos como vocativo. Aunque el uso de pronombres como vocativos existe tanto en castellano/español como en otras lenguas.

Por otro lado se usa acompañando al vocativo platense por excelencia CHE
CHE VO/BO!
Esta expresión y CHE BOTIJA! son equivalentes. Ahora también se dice: CHE, BO/VO, BOTIJA! (esta última expresión para mi argumenta a favor de la versión con v)

En sus usos no vocativos:
Qué hacé, bo/vo? Cómo andá?
podría ser remplazado por "che", o "botija" pero me parece que no podría ser remplazado por "vos"

Personalmente y por instinto, siempre pensé que el orígen era vos y siempre lo escribo con v. En meses de búsquedas en internet y discusiones varias, no he encontrado a nadie que verdaderamente tenga la respuesta o argumente convincentemente a favor de una u otra ortografía.

Alguién tiene alguna idea o sabe realmente como se dice?
Mientras tanto yo lo escribo vo y no critico a quien escribe bo, aunque no pierdo oportunidad de preguntar hasta que me encuentre con alguien que verdaderamente sepa la respuesta. Gracias


----------



## fernando el casir

En realidad acá el asunto no es vo o bo, sino la costumbre de la gente poco instruída de "comerse las eses" al hablar
vo sos bobo (vos sos bobo)
vamo a bailar (vamos a bailar), etc


----------



## Rayines

fernando el casir said:


> En realidad acá el asunto no es vo o bo, sino la costumbre de la gente poco instruída de "comerse las eses" al hablar
> vo sos bobo (vos sos bobo)
> vamo a bailar (vamos a bailar), etc


Sin embargo, Fernando, el "bo", o "vo" quizás ya no, pero era típico de Uruguay. Busqué algo en Google, pero no me agregó mucho de la historia. Algunos dicen que es una abreviatura de "botija", otros, de "vos". Yo me acuerdo de cuando era chica, mis primos, que vivían en Uruguay, llamaban a sus amigos así. Pero en Argentina nunca se usó de esa manera .


----------



## edmoreira

fernando el casir said:


> En realidad acá el asunto no es vo o bo, sino la costumbre de la gente poco instruída de "comerse las eses" al hablar
> vo sos bobo (vos sos bobo)
> vamo a bailar (vamos a bailar), etc


El punto no es la pronunciación errónea o no del pronombre vos, el asunto es que el BO o VO es un vocativo común realmente presente en Uruguay. Es un hecho que existe y es usado por todos los sectores de la sociedad. El punto es intentar obtener información de donde salió y/o como se escribe.



Rayines said:


> Sin embargo, Fernando, el "bo", o "vo" quizás ya no, pero era típico de Uruguay. Busqué algo en Google, pero no me agregó mucho de la historia. Algunos dicen que es una abreviatura de "botija", otros, de "vos". Yo me acuerdo de cuando era chica, mis primos, que vivían en Uruguay, llamaban a sus amigos así. Pero en Argentina nunca se usó de esa manera .



En Uruguay es muy común hoy día. Si bien hace algunos años que no vivo en Uy, voy a menudo me comunico muy a menudo con mis amigos y familia. El uso es el mismo de siempre. Estoy de acuerdo con vos que no se encuentra nada haciendo una búsqueda en google. Unos argumentan en favor de vo originado de vos y otros argumentan en favor de bo derivado de boitija. Es frustrante no encontrar nada que al menos establezca como se escriría correctamente. Yo se que es de esas palabras que ni siquiera deberían ser escritas. Quiero decir, el lenguaje escrito no es para expresarse de BO/VO. Sin embargo, hoy día el lenguaje de internet es una tranliteración de la lengua hablada. Por ende, es necesario encontrar una forma de escribir correctamente lo que tradicionalmente solo decíamos.

Gracias
Yo


----------



## sophielicious

Primero que nada, yo era una de las que hace unos años utilizaba el BO, hasta que una vez me comunicaron que se escribía como VO, simplemente porque derivaba del "vos"... Y convencida estuve todos estos años escribiendolo de esa manera, hasta que hace un par de días, me lo volvieron a corregir, y ahí me entró la duda nuevamente, y por supuesto que 'googleando', los primeros resultados que salieron fue que el VO es un "voseo" o sea una clara derivación del VOS...
Hasta ahí vamos bien, pero que pasa cuando utilizamos el clásico "che, vo"
Mi respuesta (que por supuesto es una respuesta enteramente personal, y para nada oficial ni algo por el estilo) es que simplemente, hablamos mal.
El idioma español/castellano o como quieran llamarle, es super complejo... sin embargo aquí en uruguay, en la diaria utilizamos casi la mitad de las conjugaciones de los verbos que son, y que en su mayoría utilizamos mal... (y me incluyo, por supuesto); que nos va a decir que esta palabra no está también mal escrita?
O sea, nosotros sacamos las S de donde van "lo' gurise'", y se las agregamos a donde no van "fuisteS" "volvisteS", etc...; esto es simplemente otra de nuestras deformaciones del idioma, completando con nuestra amplia gama de faltas de ortografía...
Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:

No creo que la pregunta pueda tener una respuesta, por el contrario, entiendo que solo se puede especular acerca de su origen. Aporto como algo anecdótico que hace un par de años, una de las más conocidas cadenas de hamburguesas norteamericanas hizo una publicidad escrita a la cual le quisieron dar un sabor local, utilizando el vocativo en cuestión. Ellos se decantaron por el "bo". Fue la única vez que lo vi escrito. Recuerdo que me chocó ya que siempre he pensado, por lo que explica Fernando en el post #2, que es un vos sin la ese.
  Su uso es muy popular pero quien lo diga puede llegar a ser objeto de burla, todo depende del medio en que se encuentre. 
  Saludos


----------



## edmoreira

Bueno, aparentemente, la respuesta es que no hay respuesta. Entonces, yo decido seguir escribiendo VO hasta que algun día algún lingüista profesional me convenza de lo contrario. Yo como aficionado, seguire exponiendo a quien lo pregunte, los motivos por los cuales decido escribirlo con V. Gracias por los aportes y comentarios.
Ed


----------



## anzo89

Hola, es Bo y no como he visto escrito Vo, y no es el hecho de comerse las eses de la palabra vos, el bo es como el che que dicen en Argentina y también en Uruguay, y no es un derivado del vos porque sino imagínense esta frase muy común: "bo ayer fui a tal lado", entonces si fuese que proviene del vos y es vo como quedaría? vos ayer fui a tal lado??? no tiene sentido. por eso digo que es Bo que sería como el che, "bo/che el otro dia fuie a tal lado". Es nada más una muletilla antes de comenzar una frase y no tiene nada que ver con el vos. O sea es un tema de lógica,**** Comentario inadecuado. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## anzo89

no lo ultimo lo pongo en joda, todo bien, esta bien lo que decís, pero igual sigo creyendo que tengo la razón, porque muchas veces yo digo cuando se acerca la hora del almuerzo a mi mismo y para nadie mas me digo: "que hambre que tengo boo!" y si viniera del vos a quien le estoy hablando? repito: yo pienso que el bo es simplemente una muletilla que no hace referencia a nada, eso incluye al vos. asi como esta el che esta el bo. cumplen la misma funcion.


----------



## Probo

Hola:
Me ha llamado la atención la argumentación de Edmoreira y aunque, por desgracia, no puedo ayudar mucho, sí me gustaría comentar algún fenómeno que guarda cierta semejanza. Las primeras veces que fui a  Asturias escuché como muletilla la interjección "O" que asocié al momento con la común en toda España "Oh". Cuando llegué a Galicia, la muletilla, con un uso idéntico al asturiano, era "Hom", es decir "home" (=hombre). Esta etimología (y ortogrfía) está confirmada ampliamente por la literatura gallega; a la espera de que amigos asturianos nos den su opinión, creo que el "O" asturiano es también "Ho". 
Quiero decir que asociar "Bo" con _vos _parece ser un ejemplo de lo que técnicamente se llama "etimología popular" (como hice yo al asociar "O" con "Oh"), y sin entrar en la cuestión de si es con _b_ o con _v_ y, a tenor de los ejemplos sintácticos que habéis dado, creo que la relación con _vos_ debe ser desechada.
Falta ver qué demonios es ese "bo" y de dónde puede venir. El *Diccionario del Español Actual *de Manuel Seco y otros presenta la entrada *Bo*  como interjección  que a veces se sustantiva y cita dos ejemplos. A decir verdad, yo nunca la había oído, pero parece evidente que es voz -con _*b*_- que existe en español y que existe como interjección. Que me perdonen los foreros porteños por mi osadía al participar en este hilo; prometo recibir con humildad los palos que aticen. 
Saludos.


----------



## daniel.uy

*Vo *es la evolución (?) de *vos*, que primero aspiró la _s_ final para pronunciarse como *voh */voh/, para terminar escribiéndose *vo*. (Pronúnciese el fonema /h/ como jota muy aspirada)
Tal aspiración de la _s_ final de una sílaba es común y por tanto, no es raro encontrar gente que diga /'mohka/ en vez de /'moska/ (mosca), independientemente de su status socio-cultural. En Uruguay pocos dicen /'asko/, sino /'ahko/(asco), so riesgo de sonar afectado. Este fenómeno de aspiración no es exclusivo de Uruguay. Entiendo que en otros lugares también sucede.
La utilización de *vo *como vocativo se une al uso popular en Uruguay unido al vocativo *che*: _"Che, vos, vení_". De aquí que *che vos* de haya convertido en *che vo*, y luego en *vo* solo.
A cualquier uruguayo medianamente cultivado le chocaría verlo escrito BO.


----------



## treulen

Es claro que se debe escribir "bo", ya que de otra forma el chiste "¡bo!...., ¡bo!....,¡botellero!" implicaría incurrir en falta ortográfica.
Hablando un poco más en serio, coincido con Probo en que asociar bo con vos suena a "etimología popular", por hacerlo en base a su semejanza fonética sin reparar en la sintaxis. ...(después sigo porque me tengo que ir)


----------



## Botijabobo

Les transcribo la respuesta que la Real Academia Española me dio cuando consulté por el mismo tema hace unos años. 

Luego de esta respuesta, mi opción fue continuar usando la “v” para “vo” como lo venía haciendo, pero tampoco creo que elimina totalmente la posibilidad del “bo” de “botija”, y esta aclaración la hago en honor a un gran amigo que leerá esto y entenderá. 

Ahí va:


En todos los dialectos del sur de España (andaluz, extremeño, murciano y canario) y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, está muy extendido el fenómeno de la aspiración de la s en posición final de sílaba o de palabra: [pehkádo] por pescado, [íhla] por isla, [animáleh] por animales. En ocasiones, esta aspiración se hace tan fuerte que puede llegar a sonar como /j/: [bójke] por bosque, [únoj-animáleh] por unos animales.

     En muchas zonas de estas mismas áreas llega a perderse totalmente en la pronunciación la -s final de palabra, dando como resultado, en algunos casos, la mayor abertura de la vocal precedente: [lo ómbre i la muhére], por los hombres y las mujeres. 

    Como indica Donni de Mirande en su estudio "El español de América: Argentina-Uruguay", en Manual de dialectología hispánica (Barcelona: Ariel, 1996): «Montevideo [...] comparte con muchas variedades americanas rasgos como el seseo [...], así como la aspiración y elisión de la -/s/» (pág. 220). 

    Así, la forma vo sería el resultado de la aspiración y posterior pérdida de la -s final del tratamiento vos (vos > voh > vo). Debe tener en cuenta que los hablantes cultos de estas regiones tienden a restituir el sonido /s/ en posición final y que este fenómeno de pronunciación no debe trasladarse a la escritura.

Reciba un cordial saludo.
—
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española


----------



## edmoreira

Botijabobo said:


> Les transcribo la respuesta que la Real Academia Española me dio cuando consulté por el mismo tema hace unos años.
> 
> Luego de esta respuesta, mi opción fue continuar usando la “v” para “vo” como lo venía haciendo, pero tampoco creo que elimina totalmente la posibilidad del “bo” de “botija”, y esta aclaración la hago en honor a un gran amigo que leerá esto y entenderá.
> 
> Ahí va:
> 
> 
> En todos los dialectos del sur de España (andaluz, extremeño, murciano y canario) y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, está muy extendido el fenómeno de la aspiración de la s en posición final de sílaba o de palabra: [pehkádo] por pescado, [íhla] por isla, [animáleh] por animales. En ocasiones, esta aspiración se hace tan fuerte que puede llegar a sonar como /j/: [bójke] por bosque, [únoj-animáleh] por unos animales.
> 
> En muchas zonas de estas mismas áreas llega a perderse totalmente en la pronunciación la -s final de palabra, dando como resultado, en algunos casos, la mayor abertura de la vocal precedente: [lo ómbre i la muhére], por los hombres y las mujeres.
> 
> Como indica Donni de Mirande en su estudio "El español de América: Argentina-Uruguay", en Manual de dialectología hispánica (Barcelona: Ariel, 1996): «Montevideo [...] comparte con muchas variedades americanas rasgos como el seseo [...], así como la aspiración y elisión de la -/s/» (pág. 220).
> 
> Así, la forma vo sería el resultado de la aspiración y posterior pérdida de la -s final del tratamiento vos (vos > voh > vo). Debe tener en cuenta que los hablantes cultos de estas regiones tienden a restituir el sonido /s/ en posición final y que este fenómeno de pronunciación no debe trasladarse a la escritura.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> —
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española



No sabés lo contento que pone tu mensaje. Al menos hay una postura mas o menós oficial y siento avalada mi decisión de seguir con la v. Agradezco a todos los que han contribuído con este hilo. Un "GRACIAS" enorme a la RAE por tener una postura al respecto y tranquilizar mi mente inquisitiva.

Saludos a todos
Ed


----------



## Botijabobo

Me alegro por la "contentura". Es tan lindo el idioma. 
Saludos.


----------



## xedunpax

Hola, disculpen que levante un topic en mi primer post, pero discrepo con algunos puntos.
Disculpen que no utilice términos técnicos, pero prefiero omitirlos a cometer un error.

Soy de Uruguay y frecuentemente utilizo el termino Bo/Vo para referirme a mis amigos.
Mi problema está en como lo pronuncio.
No lo pronuncio como Vaso (Vo)
Sino como Bobo (Bo)
Y la mayoría de las personas que conozco lo hacen de esta forma.
Ahora leyendo un poco por el foro, encontré que hay lugares en los que la V y la B se pronuncian de igual forma, esto la verdad es todo un descubrimiento para mi.
En Uruguay existe la diferencia (y lo enseñan en la escuela) en la pronunciación de V-B-C-S-Z-LL-Y y se hace un importante énfasis en que los niños lo aprendan correctamente.
Sigo leyendo y me sigo sorprendiendo: ¿De verdad no existe la diferencia entre V y B?? No me lo creo, ¿Para que demonios son dos letras diferentes entonces??
Como la duda surgió sobre el uso en Uruguay de Vo/Bo, mi opinión es que si quisiéramos escribir, esto que tanto usamos en el habla corriente, se debería escribir: BO.
Saludos.


----------



## Botijabobo

Xedunpax, has de ser un exquisito en las pronunciaciones y te felicito por eso. Pero en la realidad, las diferencias de pronunciaciones entre "V-B-C-S-Z-LL-Y" sólo vos y Julio Toyos las utilizan (si sos uruguayo seguro sabés de quién hablo). Por eso, más en este momento electoral, se da el juego entre "si los voto o los boto", y, con la mano en el corazón, ¿te parece que la gente discrimina en su pronunciación? 

Y seguro que tampoco "está mal", si lo escribís "bo", porque como vos hay mucha gente que lo hace y sabemos que también "el uso hace a la regla". 

Yo cuento cúal es mi postura y explico en qué se fundamenta. 

Saludos, vo.


----------



## xedunpax

Ah, no seas malo, mirá, estuve preguntando a todo el que tenia conectado y casi todos coincidían conmigo en que existe la diferencia, y que por más que no se note en el corriente, te la enseñaron, y sabes que esta ahí. Capaz tenes razón, pero si trato de decir baso, suena diferente a vaso, no se nota mucho, pero dispongo mi boca de una forma diferente.
Otra cosa, yo nunca le diría a alguien "vos", tratando de llamarle la atención, no lo uso así: "vos, tirame la lapicera", pero "bo, tirame la lapicera" si entra en mi vocabulario diario.
Saludos.

PD: Perdón pero soy de cabeza dura.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es lo que dice el DPD de la RAE:

Sobre la _v_:
*3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_ en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_.

Sobre la _y_:
*a) *En posición inicial de palabra o de sílaba representa el sonido consonántico palatal central sonoro /y/. Este mismo sonido puede representarlo el grupo gráfico _hi-_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de _e_ (→ h, 4) o la letra _i_ en esta misma posición, seguida de _a, o_ (→ i, 3). *Además, en casi todo el mundo hispánico el dígrafo ll se pronuncia como /y/ (→ **ll**), fenómeno que se conoce con el nombre de «yeísmo» (→ yeísmo).*

Sobre la _z_:
*2.* Representa dos sonidos consonánticos distintos, según las zonas:
*a) *En las hablas del centro, norte y este de España representa el sonido interdental fricativo sordo /z/: _zapato,_ pron. [zapáto].
*b)** En las hablas del suroeste peninsular, en Canarias y en toda Hispanoamérica representa el sonido predorsal fricativo sordo /s/: zapato, pron. [sapáto] (→ **s**, **2b**). Este fenómeno recibe el nombre de «seseo» (→ seseo).*


----------



## Botijabobo

Gracias, Toño. Porque creo que la discusión con Xedunpax iba a ser un gasto innecesario de caracteres. Porque si te guiás (y escribí "guiás" en lugar de "guías", que eso sí es como se pronuncia acá) por lo que te responden en el MSN todos van a estar de acuerdo, porque como venimos con esa enseñanza que nos hace repetir sin cuestionarnos (como tanta enseñanza al pedo), sería "feo" no reconocerlo e ignorar las lecciones de la maestra Rosita... eso no es de buen chico. Es como si preguntás si cruzarías en amarilla si ves que del otro lado no hay inspectores de tránsito. O si cuestionás si sos de mirarle el escote a la novia de un amigo cuando se inclina al dejar el plato de la picadita sobre la mesita ratona. 

Mi amigo, es tan fácil ser ortodoxo en los papeles...

Pero bueno, para no reconocer lo que Toño nos muestra deberías ser más que cabeza dura, ¿no? Así que supongo que estamos un poco más de acuerdo. 

Eso sí, vuelvo a alegar en tu favor: también "el uso hace a la regla", y podemos remontarnos a mediados de los noventa cuando nuestro querido Cuarteto de Nos cantaba su "Bo, cartero"; así que de ahí en más generaciones enteras han repetido ese tu "bo" tan defendido.

Abrazo, che


----------



## Vampiro

xedunpax said:


> Hola, disculpen que levante un topic en mi primer post, pero discrepo con algunos puntos.
> Disculpen que no utilice términos técnicos, pero prefiero omitirlos a cometer un error.
> 
> Soy de Uruguay y frecuentemente utilizo el termino Bo/Vo para referirme a mis amigos.
> Mi problema está en como lo pronuncio.
> No lo pronuncio como Vaso (Vo)
> Sino como Bobo (Bo)
> Y la mayoría de las personas que conozco lo hacen de esta forma.
> Ahora leyendo un poco por el foro, encontré que hay lugares en los que la V y la B se pronuncian de igual forma, esto la verdad es todo un descubrimiento para mi.
> En Uruguay existe la diferencia (y lo enseñan en la escuela) en la pronunciación de V-B-C-S-Z-LL-Y y se hace un importante énfasis en que los niños lo aprendan correctamente.
> Sigo leyendo y me sigo sorprendiendo: ¿De verdad no existe la diferencia entre V y B?? No me lo creo, ¿Para que demonios son dos letras diferentes entonces??
> Como la duda surgió sobre el uso en Uruguay de Vo/Bo, mi opinión es que si quisiéramos escribir, esto que tanto usamos en el habla corriente, se debería escribir: BO.
> Saludos.


Hola.
Me leí todo este hilo (bastante añejo, por lo demás) y sólo quiero agregar un par de cosas:
Primero que aunque te sorprenda tanto, la verdad es que no, no existe diferencia de pronunciación entre ambas letras en español.  Lo que me resulta extraño que en Uruguay pongan tanto énfasis en diferenciarlas, según lo que tú dices.  Se me adelantó Toño con la explicación de la RAE al respecto, donde se dice claramente que nunca ha existido una pronunciación labiodental de la “v” en español.
Segundo, y respecto del origen de bo/vo, me resulta francamente rebuscado suponer que pueda derivar de “botija”, me suena a invento de algún autor con buena imaginación, como aquellos que inventan etimologías un tanto “poéticas” del origen de algunos nombres de lugares turísticos para atraer visitantes.
Más lógico es que provenga de “vos”, como dicho sea de paso opinan los beneméritos académicos.
Una cosa es comerse una “s” final y otra muy distinta es comerse el 75% de una palabra.
En Chile se usa el “vo”, como sinónimo de “vos” en un registro de lenguaje muy bajo, y está mal visto aún cuando se pronuncie con todas sus letras.  Tratar de vo/vos es de pésima educación de este lado de la cordillera, aunque a nadie molesta si lo dice un extranjero.
Saludos.
_


----------



## miguel89

No me parece tan descabellado plantear botija como un origen posible. Obviamente no sería un caso semajante al de la "deglución" de las -s finales sino de acortamiento (como en taxi, cine, etc.)


----------



## Botijabobo

¿"disparatado"? 

¿Cuándo yo dije algo así? 

He abogado a favor del "bo" y todo. Sólo expuse la base por la cual me inclino, con cierto aval como demostré. 

Saludos


----------



## damiant

anzo89 said:


> hola, es bo y no como he visto escrito vo, y no es el hecho de comerse las eses de la palabra vos, el bo es como el che que dicen en argentina y también en uruguay, y no es un derivado del vos porque sino imagínense esta frase muy común: "bo ayer fui a tal lado", entonces si fuese que proviene del vos y es vo como quedaría? Vos ayer fui a tal lado??? No tiene sentido. Por eso digo que es bo que sería como el che, "bo/che el otro dia fuie a tal lado". es nada más una muletilla antes de comenzar una frase y no tiene nada que ver con el vos. o sea es un tema de lógica,**** comentario inadecuado. Martine (mod...)


estoy de acuerdo con ud. Es bo


----------



## o0jami

xedunpax said:


> Hola, disculpen que levante un topic en mi primer post, pero discrepo con algunos puntos.
> Disculpen que no utilice términos técnicos, pero prefiero omitirlos a cometer un error.
> 
> Soy de Uruguay y frecuentemente utilizo el termino Bo/Vo para referirme a mis amigos.
> Mi problema está en como lo pronuncio.
> No lo pronuncio como Vaso (Vo)
> Sino como Bobo (Bo)
> Y la mayoría de las personas que conozco lo hacen de esta forma.
> Ahora leyendo un poco por el foro, encontré que hay lugares en los que la V y la B se pronuncian de igual forma, esto la verdad es todo un descubrimiento para mi.
> En Uruguay existe la diferencia (y lo enseñan en la escuela) en la pronunciación de V-B-C-S-Z-LL-Y y se hace un importante énfasis en que los niños lo aprendan correctamente.
> Sigo leyendo y me sigo sorprendiendo: ¿De verdad no existe la diferencia entre V y B?? No me lo creo, ¿Para que demonios son dos letras diferentes entonces??
> Como la duda surgió sobre el uso en Uruguay de Vo/Bo, mi opinión es que si quisiéramos escribir, esto que tanto usamos en el habla corriente, se debería escribir: BO.
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo con Xedunpax, se hace mucha énfasis en la diferenciación de la pronunciación de la V y B. Yo escribo "bo" y lo pronuncio como "Bo".
Saludos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

La distinción entre [v] y * o [β] no existe en español. Es un viejo prurito escolar sin base alguna en la fonología del español. La b y la uve (o be baja) representan el mismo fonema /b/ y sus alófonos.*


----------



## ihlen

Me colgué a leer casi todos los comentarios, y pregunto: ¿por qué no lo aceptamos de ambas maneras y listo?. Yo soy de usar el bo, siento esa pequeña diferencia fonética que entiendo por lo que dicen que no existe realmente. Sin embargo aquí se nota, apenas, pero se nota. Me resulta más claro verlo en palabras con "mb" (combinado) contra aquellas con "nv" (convencido), de repente esto también se deba a la existencia de la m y n respectivamente, no lo sé. El tema es que desde mi punto de vista, ambas opiniones son completamente lógicas y no corrijo a nadie por el uso del bo/vo me es indistinto realmente.
Saludos,
Martín


----------



## agustinss

Le voy a tener que dar la derecha a mi amigo, la palabra por asi decirle es un invento nuestro, pero claramente por la forma en que lo pronunciamos, se escribe con b, si yo digo, "que hambre que tengo bo", es muy diferente a como pronuncias la palabra vivo, todo muy lindo que a los españoles se les ocurra RECOMENDAR que la v y la b se pronuncien igual, es otra muestra de la decadencia de nuestro mundo, nos hacen las cosas mas faciles para ver si podemos ser peores hablados todavia, aparte, en ese mismo extracto que presentaste dice que en el latin y en otras lenguas provenientes del latin se diferencia claramente a no ser por el español (siguiendo la recomendacion que se les ocurrio hacer despues de que el idioma ya exista y se les ocurra cambiarlo), asi que si, la gente que habla bien el español, diferencia la v y la b, no importa lo que recomienden estas personas, que son gente no muy diferentes a nosotros mismos, asi que bueno, que cada uno piense lo que quiere, yo estoy seguro que se escribe "bo", y que vo es una burrada, simplemente esa mania de comerse las eses al final de la palabra, vo seria la abominacion que cometen algunas personas en vez de vos, y bo seria nuestro gran, "bo!!!, dame bola!" humildemente, yo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

agustinss said:


> Le voy a tener que dar la derecha a mi amigo...


...y el resto...

Bienvenido por acá.
No entendí nada.

Tu aseveración: ..._la gente que habla *bien *el español, diferencia la v y la b... _Como dicho, en lo oral, *no*. De ahí las confusiones en lo escrito.

Por otra parte, la correcta acentuación en nuestro idioma no es opcional. No has puesto ni un solo acento, o tilde que le dicen ahora.
 ¿Será por tu español latino... que supongo significa español latinoamericano? Término más que vago e impreciso. Del norte de Estados Unidos a la Patagonia, no hablamos el mismo español.
Ojo con los ex abruptos.


----------



## daniel.uy

Primeramente, quiero agregar un par de cositas, sobre todo en beneficio de quien llegue buscando una respuesta concreta. Se ha dicho mucho pero todo parece nada. Por ello, precisemos:

agustinss said:


> ...pero claramente por la forma en que lo pronunciamos, se escribe con b,  si yo digo, "que hambre que tengo bo", es muy diferente a como  pronuncias la palabra vivo...


 
Hola agustinss. Bienvenido al foro. Primeramente, en nuestro idioma no existe el fonema /v/, excepto en aquellas zonas influidas por lenguas locales distintas del idioma español. Es decir, cualquier hablante del idioma, sin tener en cuenta las contadísimas excepciones, pronunciará de igual forma las palabras _basto _y _vasto_. Ello sucede así en el habla natural. Cierto es, sin embargo, que al ponernos a reflexionar sobre si existe o no una diferencia, nadie pueda evitar recordar a nuestras maestras de primaria que al dictarnos enfatizaban especialmente la uve para que evitaramos cometer faltas ortográficas. Acepto que, debido a que en una época se recurría a ello para imprimir en los alumnos las formas de escritura particulares, pueda parecernos hoy, en retrospectiva, que nos enseñaron que esa era la forma correcta de pronunciar la la be y la uve. Un fenómeno similar se ve en Argentina en los locutores que pronuncian _calle_ como /kalie/ cuando están al aire y en su casa dicen /kaʃe/. Por tanto, agustinss, se me hace evidente que lo que mencionas al respecto está desinformado y meramente obedece a una apreciación personal tuya, más que a una aclaración fundamentada en los hechos. De todos modos, se ve que lo que te enseñaron tus maestros quedó bien aprendido. 

Además:

agustinss said:


> ... todo muy lindo que a los españoles se les ocurra RECOMENDAR que la v y  la b se pronuncien igual, es otra muestra de la decadencia de nuestro  mundo, nos hacen las cosas mas faciles para ver si podemos ser peores  hablados todavia...


 
La RAE nunca ha recomendado nada al respecto. Sólo ha documentado la historia de la pronunciación ya que, a nadie le cabría negarlo, desde su creación la RAE ha registrado todo cuanto acontece en la lengua española y más allá de haber tenido una actitud bastante discutible en el pasado, ha sabido reformarse para seguir sirviendo de órgano de referencia, como lo es en la actualidad. Argumentar que debido a determinada recomendación, que en este caso no es tal, se esté ante "otra muestra de la decadencia de nuestro mundo" es una falacia y por tanto no se presta a discusión ni es argumento que resista análisis racional. 


treulen said:


> ... coincido con Probo en que asociar bo con  vos suena a "etimología popular", por hacerlo en base a su semejanza  fonética sin reparar en la sintaxis...


 
No existe tal semejanza fonética, tuelen. En todo caso la semejanza fonetica daría comor resultado "bo".

xedunpax said:


> En Uruguay existe la diferencia (y lo enseñan en la escuela) en la  pronunciación de V-B-C-S-Z-LL-Y y se hace un importante énfasis en que  los niños lo aprendan correctamente. Sigo leyendo y me sigo sorprendiendo: ¿De verdad no existe la diferencia  entre V y B?? No me lo creo, ¿Para que demonios son dos letras  diferentes entonces??...


 
Las diferencias existen porque se trata de palabras con etimologías diferentes, no porque a alguien se le ocurrió crear un objeto de discordia. La pronunciación diferente nunca ha existido en el idioma español debido al sustrato lingüístico existente sobre el que se impuso el latín en la Península en épocas romanas.

Sobre lo que mencionan Probo y treulen:

treulen said:


> ...coincido con Probo en que asociar bo con  vos suena a "etimología popular", por hacerlo en base a su semejanza  fonética sin reparar en la sintaxis...


 
creo que la respuesta de Botijabobo es suficiente para dirimir la cuestión de la "etimología popular":

Botijabobo said:


> Les transcribo la respuesta que la Real  Academia Española me dio cuando consulté por el mismo tema hace unos  años. Luego de esta respuesta, mi opción fue continuar usando la “v” para “vo”  como lo venía haciendo, pero tampoco creo que elimina totalmente la  posibilidad del “bo” de “botija”, y esta aclaración la hago en honor a  un gran amigo que leerá esto y entenderá.





Botijabobo said:


> Ahí va:​En todos los dialectos del sur de España (andaluz, extremeño, murciano y  canario) y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, está muy extendido el  fenómeno de la aspiración de la s en posición final de sílaba o de  palabra: [pehkádo] por pescado, [íhla] por isla, [animáleh] por  animales. En ocasiones, esta aspiración se hace tan fuerte que puede  llegar a sonar como /j/: [bójke] por bosque, [únoj-animáleh] por unos  animales. En muchas zonas de estas mismas áreas llega a perderse totalmente  en la pronunciación la -s final de palabra, dando como resultado, en  algunos casos, la mayor abertura de la vocal precedente: [lo ómbre i la  muhére], por los hombres y las mujeres.​Como indica Donni de Mirande en su estudio "El español de América:  Argentina-Uruguay", en Manual de dialectología hispánica (Barcelona:  Ariel, 1996): «Montevideo [...] comparte con muchas variedades  americanas rasgos como el seseo [...], así como la aspiración y elisión  de la -/s/» (pág. 220). Así, la forma vo sería el resultado de la aspiración y posterior  pérdida de la -s final del tratamiento vos (vos > voh > vo). Debe  tener en cuenta que los hablantes cultos de estas regiones tienden a  restituir el sonido /s/ en posición final y que este fenómeno de  pronunciación no debe trasladarse a la escritura.​Reciba un cordial saludo.​—​Departamento de «Español al día»​Real Academia Española​


Con respecto al comentario de Probo:

Probo said:


> ...Que me perdonen los foreros porteños por mi osadía al  participar en este hilo; prometo recibir con humildad los palos que  aticen...


 
vale aclarar que ni hay palos que atizar, ni se trata de porteños (en su acepción tercera), pues esta dicusión que se originó cuando edmoreira preguntó sobre cómo escribir el vocativo vo característico de algunas regiones del Uruguay.


----------



## agustinss

por suerte soy solo un usuario que quiere discutir un rato acerca de un tema interesante, asi que no hay mucha relevancia en criticar mi falta de acentuaciones, aunque nadie se molesto en criticar que no use un solo punto, pero bueno, son cosas que pasan, sin saber mucho del tema sigo manteniendo mi opinión, (puse una acentuacion para ganarme el cariño de alguien) (a veces soy medio ironico tambien, sepan disculparme), es verdad que quizas mi opinion este basada inconscientemente en lo que me enseñaron tan bien mis maestras, pero siguiendo el ejemplo de las otras lenguas derivadas del latin que si es aceptada la diferencia en el habla en cuanto a la v y la b, yo simplemente señalo que quizas en el principio de la derivacion del latin hacia el español, probablemente se diferenciara la v y la b, y que en algun momento se haya perdido, eso no quiere decir que no este adentrado ahi mismo en las bases de nuestro idioma, con eso dicho me animo a afirmar que deberia ser correcto la diferenciacion de la v y la b, aunque la RAE no lo acepte, y bue, como ultimo detalle, con español latino me quise referir a no español de españa, que es bastante diferente al español que yo hablo, no esta muy bien especificado, pero explica lo que yo queria resaltar, sigamos discutiendo que me parece un tema mas que interesante, saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que tu hablas no es _español latino_ (tal cosa no existe) sino *español atlántico* (o, si prefieres, _americano_, pero pierdes información al usar este adjetivo).
En cuanto a la pretendida _distinción medieval b/v_, sólo se debió dar en _dialectos latinos orientales_ (hablando de la Península Ibérica) y en _mozárabe_. El gallego, el leonés y el castellano nunca distinguieron (de ahí el constante caos gráfico a este respecto en los manuscritos medievales del occidente peninsular ibérico). En portugués su reposición ha de ser influencia mozárabe, seguramente con su centro innovador (respecto del origen gallego no distinguidor) en Coimbra y Lisboa.
En resumen, en español actual no hay más motivo para distinguir en la grafía /v/ de /b/ que la tradición gráfica, ya que etimológicamente no siempre es correcta la representación (_v. gr._: *abogado* < advocatum, frente a la grafía gallega _avogado_(etimológica), o la portuguesa, sí con [v], _advogado_).


----------



## Peón

agustinss said:


> ...sigamos discutiendo que me parece un tema mas que interesante, saludos



Cuando logre entender algo de lo que decís prometo entrar en la discusión. 
Y... ¿de que parte la _Latinia_ sos? (Lo sospecho, pero no quiero arriesgarme...).
Saludos


----------



## duvija

¡Ay! Cuántos uruguayos por aquí !!! 
No voy a dar los nombres de c/uno, pero: 
a) NO hablamos mal. Hablamos como se habla en Uruguay
b) vo/bo es un vocativo, y como tal no sabemos exactamente de donde salió. Escríbanlo como quieran.
c) La pronunciación de b/v - son idénticas. Y si no me creen, miren espectrogramas - no lo digo de nuevo porque los miembros de este foro ya saben que esa es la eterna respuesta. No es asunto de cabeza dura sino de verificar con la tecnología necesaria, esa pronunciación. Lo que las maestritas digan, me lo paso por ...
d) decimos 'mojca/ajco', aunque bien escrito en IPA es [moxka/axko]. Antes de velares k/g se velariza la s también. No es igual en 'bosque' que en 'bosta'. (Bueno, 'basto/vasco', para dar pares idénticos para la 's'). Y prueben decir 'esguince' y escuchen cómo lo dicen. Y mejor aún, 'juzgar'. Con esa me atoro.
e) por favor, ¿podrían usar las / / para fonemas y [ ] para lo fonético? Gracias.


----------



## katiushabb

Adhiero a todo lo dicho por *daniel.uy* y *duvija.

*- En Uruguay no hablamos mal; las lenguas son todas *diferentes*, y de cada una hay distintas variedades, que nos podrán sonar mejor o peor como hablante subjetivo, pero no por ello serán mejores o peores.
- La RAE no corrige ni dice que tal o cual expresión "está mal". La misión de esta academia a lo largo de los años ha sido documentar los diferentes usos del idioma español en las diferentes regiones (y aconsejar o desaconsejar ciertos usos, en ocasión). Y al que no me crea, que lea la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española (2009), donde se documenta por fin el más que extendido uso de las ya mencionadas variedades latinoamericanas (dice "rioplatenses", pero bueno) en las que se le agrega una *s* al final a los verbos: "fuiste*s*", "llamaste*s*", "anduviste*s*". Esto no implica que esté bien o mal (aunque a algunos de nosotros se nos derritan los ojos al ver esto por escrito), sino que *existe*, y *se usa*.
- Respecto al VO/BO, no tenemos indicaciones claras de su proveniencia. Realmente... se puede escribir de cualquiera de las dos formas.
- Es verdad que en Uruguay, en la escuela las maestras nos marcaron (y siguen marcando, asumo) con mucho énfasis la diferencia en la pronunciación de la [v] y la *; pero también, como se mencionó, creo que es más un recurso didáctico que un reflejo de la realidad. Duele darse cuenta, pero el fonema /v/ no existe en el idioma español (ni ha existido jamás), y quien quiera refutarlo, que pronuncie los siguientes pares: baca/vaca; baqueta/vaqueta; baya/vaya; beses/veces; bascular/vascular; barón/varón. Por supuesto, podemos hacer un esfuerzo sobrehumano para diferenciar la pronunciación de las letras, pero la realidad es que, sumergiendo estas palabras en un contexto ("me dijo que era varón"; "cuando vaya a París..."; "atropellamos una vaca y la subimos a la baca para llevarla al veterinario..." - este último es rebuscado e imposible pero muy útil) nos damos cuenta de que las pronunciamos exactamente igual. No hay ni siquiera una diferencia mínima. No existe.

Yo no me considero una persona inculta ni mucho menos, y sin embargo uso esta expresión en determinados ámbitos. Si fuera a escribirla, me inclinaría por "BO". No tengo otra explicación que "me gusta más", y soy feliz. 

Saludos!*


----------



## k-in-sc

Debe de haber algo hoy
*bo* cartero dámelo
espero carta de mi linda novia
que se fue hace un año a Colonia.
Ella prometió escribir
y mandar guita para sobrevivir
y aquí me ves sin poder hacer nono
solito y haciéndome la del mono.
*Bo* cartero por favor
no te hagas el loco y damelo
una carta, una postal
que si no yo me pongo a llorar. ...
*Letra de Bo cartero de El Cuarteto de Nos - MUSICA.COM *


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Debe de haber algo hoy
> *bo* cartero dámelo
> espero carta de mi linda novia
> que se fue hace un año a Colonia.
> Ella prometió escribir
> y mandar guita para sobrevivir
> y aquí me ves sin poder hacer nono
> solito y haciéndome la del mono.
> *Bo* cartero por favor
> no te hagas el loco y damelo
> una carta, una postal
> que si no yo me pongo a llorar. ...
> *Letra de Bo cartero de El Cuarteto de Nos - MUSICA.COM *




Juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DANTECH

La verdad Toño, hoy aprendí algo sobre la historia de la pronunciación de mi propio idioma.

Gracias.


----------



## Joseim14

Hola! Convencido estoy que se escribe "VO" ya q lo usamos siempre cuando hablamos en segunda persona, ya sea vos (tu) o vosotros, cuando queremos llamar la atención de alguien! Ej: 1- Vo! Escuchen una cosa... 2-Vo! No sabes lo que me paso! En ese tipo de situaciones o otro ejemplo: no seas malo Vo! Siempre es referido a la segunda persona ya sea singular o plural! Obvio la gente puede decir q en lugar de VO en los ejemplos q use puede poner botijas, pero tambien podría poner chicos o cualquier otra palabra q haga alusión! Pero yo puedo decir.. Mira aquellos botijas... Pero nunca puedo decir.. Mira aquellos Vo ( en este caso refiriéndose a personas)... No se si logre explicarme pero estoy convencido q es VO xq siempre se usa en 2da persona (vos, vosotros)... Si alguien tiene un ejemplo coherente q el VO no haga alusión a la segunda persona q lo diga! Yo convencido que es VO


----------



## papungo

Hola ED Moreira. Respecto a VO o BO, lo más firme es que provenga de VOS (2a. persona del singular en español castizo que ya no se usa ni en España). La segunda posibilidad (que escuché mucho) es que venga de BOM (bueno) en Galego, que se usa como muletilla en Galicia corrientemete. Salú.


----------



## papungo

En España se habla muy mal el español. El VOS ya no se usa, es muy raro. "Vos decís tal cosa" actualmente es más uruguayo que español. Además, los españoles conjugan muy mal el imperativo. Por ejemplo dicen: "Callaros!" en lugar de "Callaos!" Ir en lugar de ID. Saber en lugar de Sabed! Joder!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En España se habla muy mal el español. El VOS ya no se usa, es muy raro. "Vos decís tal cosa" actualmente es más uruguayo que español. Además, los españoles conjugan muy mal el imperativo. Por ejemplo dicen: "Callaros!" en lugar de "Callaos!" Ir en lugar de ID. Saber en lugar de Sabed! Joder!



Tu mensaje es valorativo (en sentido negativo) y parece reflejar una fobia hacia España, con unos argumentos que son medio verdades.
No es este el estilo del foro que pretende aclarar y entender todas la variedades del español y su uso del léxico. 
Los defectos que nombras no sílo suceden en España, pero es que además los defectos no son tales, sino formas de lo oral. El español europeo aparcó hace siglos como arcaísmo el vos- Los tratamientos son una parte del léxico en perpetuo cambio pues está ligados a diferencias sociales que cambian con el tiempo. Precisamente lo que hay que estudiar como desviación diatópica es el voseo, fenómeno limitado geográficamente. El fenómeno del infinitivo de mandato ya sucedía en latín y es lo normal en la oralidad de muchas variedades de español, es un fenómeno diastrático, ajeno a la lengua culta del español atlantico y del peninsular,
Esto es lo que intentamos, explicar el suceso y comprender su idiomaticidad. Entre amigos que se ayudan y sin ataques _ad homines_.
Bienvenido a este foro.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Y si vinera del guaraní, del mapuche, del quechua? ¿de los esclavos africanos? 
Con toda una América para explorar ¿vamos a rebuscar en el gallego?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La procedencia del vo uruguayo del voseo parece evidente y lingüísticamente hablando es explicable de una manera fácil y simple (recordad la navaja de Ockam). El gallego a través de la riada de emigrantes pudo influír indirectamente, analógicamente, como apoyo al uso vocativo, ya que los gallegos usamos abundantemente en lo oral, con función fática una partícula *ho* (apócope de home 'hombre'). Pero todo esto me parece poco probable.
*Bo*, que sólo se distingue de vo en la grafía (y el uso de estar partículas fáticas es oral), fonéticamente no se distingue de *vo *(<vos) [*bo*]. Me inclino por su total identidad. Habría para sostener esta teoría las apariciones en la lengua escrita y su uso gráfico en estos escritos, lo que quizá aclare lo de la doble grafía.
La explicación de la doble grafía por algún tipo de léxico fático de las lenguas amerindias siempre es posible, pero poco probable en el Uruguay, al menos desde mi punto de vista. Pero no se puede descartar _a priori_.


----------



## MrMeikai

La lengua está en movimiento constante, casi limita con el ridículo decir que en un país se habla mal. La aspiración de la S, por ejemplo, y la supresión o el reemplazo de otras consonantes en el español del Río de la Plata, que es con el que más familiarizado estoy, no está asociado a la falta de educación. Me van a disculpar pero hasta me sonaría mucho menos ridículo si me dijeran que nos comemos la S para economizar aire.


----------

